# Hey, Jersey guys!



## JThompson (Feb 12, 2003)

Any of you Jersey guys have any experience plowing at Newark Airport? What's involved in getting hooked up there? Are they good payers? Any related info would be appreciated.


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

Ok contract if you like dealing with aggrevation, unless it's changed it's something like this, they call you and make you come in and wait on standby, when it's time to plow your on the clock, they provide you with 1 meal, fill your tank with gas, let you only work 12 hrs and then make you take 6 hours off for rest, if your truck breaks down your off the clock, have all your documents in order, years ago when i did it security was tight i could only imagine what is like now after 9/11. you doon't need liab ins to plow for them just auto ins, oh and the best part you have to WAIT about 3 months to get paid IF the supervisor you work for authorizes your paperwork and submits it in a timely manner, and if there is a discrepency with you bill they send it back after it sits on somebody's desk for a few months and you have to start all over again, and when you call to talk to somebody nobody knows nothing! by the way i think nowaday's they are paying around $50.00 per hour, you don't actually work for the airport it is a private company who "manages" thier snow removal. by the way you're a little late looking for info on this I think they usually hire in september.


----------

